# Download progress



## ModellbahnerTT (3. Aug 2009)

Moin, bin schon seit längerem auf der Suche nach einer Möglichkeit den Downloadfortschritt anzuzeigen.
Gibt es da bereits eine Klasse auf Java-Basis oder kennt jemand einige gute Links?


----------



## eRaaaa (3. Aug 2009)

hilft das vllt? 

How to Use Progress Bars (The Java™ Tutorials > Creating a GUI with JFC/Swing > Using Swing Components)

progressmonitor ?!


----------



## sparrow (3. Aug 2009)

ModellbahnerTT hat gesagt.:


> Moin, bin schon seit längerem auf der Suche nach einer Möglichkeit den Downloadfortschritt anzuzeigen.
> Gibt es da bereits eine Klasse auf Java-Basis oder kennt jemand einige gute Links?



Wenn es dir darum geht, dass das ganze visuell dargestellt wird hat eRaaaa recht, dafür ist die JProgressBar da.

Falls du Fragen zu technischen Umsetzung hast ist allerdings interessant wie du den Download vornimmst (http, FTP, eigenes Protokoll) und ob mit Hilfsbibliotheken oder komplett selbst geschrieben.


----------



## ModellbahnerTT (3. Aug 2009)

sparrow hat gesagt.:


> Falls du Fragen zu technischen Umsetzung hast ist allerdings interessant wie du den Download vornimmst (http, FTP, eigenes Protokoll) und ob mit Hilfsbibliotheken oder komplett selbst geschrieben.


Meine Frage geht eher in den Bereich wie ich den Download per HTTP realisiere mit Downloadfortschritt.


----------



## sparrow (3. Aug 2009)

Dann zeig doch mal an einem kleinen Beispiel wie du bisher den Download vornimmst.
Da gibt es ja verschiedene Möglichkeiten. Du machst alles von Hand, du nimmst eine Hilfsklasse oder gar eine fremde Bibliothek....


----------

